

Wait till you have a child of your own.  - kategleason
http://katgleason.tumblr.com/

======
Casseres
Please use permalinks. If after your next post, someone finds this link from
HN, they're not going to see the same article you're referring to.

Permalink: [http://katgleason.tumblr.com/post/27175271183/wait-till-
you-...](http://katgleason.tumblr.com/post/27175271183/wait-till-you-have-a-
child-of-your-own)

~~~
kategleason
Thanks so much, sorry I did not think of that myself.

